
Tesla's Lethal Autopilot Crash – A Failing of UI as Much as AI - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/briefs/tesla-crash/
======
andreyk
Fun fact for the HN crowd - this site is wholly run on GitHub pages, quite
fun: [https://github.com/skynettoday/skynet-
today](https://github.com/skynettoday/skynet-today)

